# Some strange info on the new Dragon Ball Z movie



## gokujr1000 (Feb 26, 2013)

(Sorry if this was posted elsewhere and I didn't notice)

So as you can't all tell I'm quite the Dragon Ball (Z, Not GT) Fan and I was informed of some interesting news today, for those who care that is, regarding the new movie. As most people who enjoy Dragon ball know the movie was already confirmed to be the canon sequel to the Buu Saga which already made fans quite happy that the next chapter in Dragon Ball would fit into the continuity.

Anyway I'm just going to post the news before I continue to ramble. Apparently there is going to be a brand new Super Saiyan form included in this movie. What is this form? 'Super Saiyan God'. Now although this transformation sounds extremely lame it will probably be named something different in the US release. The transformation also helps the title of the movie make a little more sense considering the japanese name of the movie translates to Dragon Ball Z: God and God.

My opinion on this little bit of news is that if this form is included we can pretty much safely say that Dragon ball GT can be wiped out of the Dragon Ball series continuity and class it as a gigantic 'What If?'.

Anyway here's a picture of the supposed transformation. All we can really make out is that Goku doesn't magically lose his clothes and doesn't turn into a man-ape either, GT I'm looking at you.






Here's a link to a larger version of the above picture:
http://images.wikia.com/dragonball/images/e/ec/GokuTransfo4(BoG).png

I know it's not a very good picture but it's all we have. If the thread gets any sort of discussion going about the possibilities of this transformation I'll make sure to update it when and if we get a clearer picture.

Various information and more pictures can be found here:
http://dragonball.wikia.com/wiki/Super_Saiyan_God

EDIT: The image is too big to post here but click the link below for screen shots on Super Saiyan God!!!!
http://images.saiyanisland.com/data/602/Super-Saiyan-God1.jpg



Spoiler



Some info I ran into says that to use the transformation he needs the power of 6 Saiyans which means that this transformation is probably a one off. So for you GT fans I guess you guys have won this battle... but the war isn't over yet..


----------



## Narayan (Feb 26, 2013)

OP you don't know your dad's history?

OT: blue aura comes out of goku then he becomes a great ape, or???


----------



## Lanlan (Feb 26, 2013)

Have they confirmed a US release?


----------



## Chary (Feb 26, 2013)

Lanlan said:


> Have they confirmed a US release?


I've heard that one of the Funi cast confirmed it.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 26, 2013)

Lanlan said:


> Have they confirmed a US release?


 
It's confirmed to be coming out in the US but a date hasn't been set yet.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 26, 2013)

My guess is that its Super Saiyan 3.5, although GT's storyline was a bit flakey, the design for SSJ4 was actually quite good so I woudn't want them to scrap it


----------



## Chary (Feb 26, 2013)

> The "Super Saiyan God" is the legend among legends. This tremendous being contains wondrous legends passed down to theSaiyans, the mightiest warriors in the universe. 39 years before the events of _Battle of Gods_, the Oracle Fish foretold the appearance of the Super Saiyan God to the God of Destruction Bills. This revelation is what hastens the God of Destruction's awakening in the film and the genesis of the events of _Battle of Gods_.[1] When Gokutransforms to this form in the film, he powers up with a blue and white aura, and a flash of the roaring Great Ape form then appears.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 26, 2013)

Has it been confirmed that a Saiyan always sprinkles when he tinkles?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Has it been confirmed that a Saiyan always sprinkles when he tinkles?


he is real super sand legend


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 26, 2013)

This can only be a good movie.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 26, 2013)

I will lol so hard if SSG = SSj4 + blue ki XD

Looking at the picture, it looks as if Goku's hair is reddish.....

Btw, I didn't really hate GT. Thought it was pretty decent. I doubt this movie will render GT non-canon though it certainly is possible. 

But w/e. I don't mind GT being no longer canon. Just don't give me the BS asspull rasengan in Naruto movies. XD


----------



## Yumi (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome! New transformation = Something Legit against a god 

Guilty pleasure really that I am looking forward to this.
So many fans ranging from age, 10 - 35yr olds, are anxiously waiting for a leak of this soon here.  

Also, how long does anyone think Krillin will last in this movie?

I do expect a lot of action in this one...don't let me down. ;P


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> My guess is that its Super Saiyan 3.5, although GT's storyline was a bit flakey, the design for SSJ4 was actually quite good so I woudn't want them to scrap it


 
This would be the only thing that'd make sense honestly. Placing this 'God' form as weaker than SSJ4 would be the only way GT could fit into the continuity.

But if that's not the case and God form is indeed the supposed final Super Saiyan transformation I'm fine with GT being completely negated and classed as a what if.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 27, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> This would be the only thing that'd make sense honestly. Placing this 'God' form as weaker than SSJ4 would be the only way GT could fit into the continuity.
> 
> But if that's not the case and God form is indeed the supposed final Super Saiyan transformation I'm fine with GT being completely negated and classed as a what if.


Not sure where how this form will compete with SSj4. After thinking about it, what if this is the "official" SSj4/post SSj3 form? After all, GT's SSj4 was achieved differently (at least initially), having to go through taming Oozaru and what not.

Maybe this form requires some special trigger (refer to my Naruto reference) or maybe it's usage may bring dire consequences to the user. Or it may even be a singe-use only thing XD


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 27, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Not sure where how this form will compete with SSj4. After thinking about it, what if this is the "official" SSj4/post SSj3 form? After all, GT's SSj4 was achieved differently (at least initially), having to go through taming Oozaru and what not.
> 
> Maybe this form requires some special trigger (refer to my Naruto reference) or maybe it's usage may bring dire consequences to the user. Or it may even be a singe-use only thing XD


 
It's probably just Akira Toriyama's way of removing GT from the official continuity. Although he oversaw GT and came up with a few character designs he's never actually confirmed it to be Canon and most fans don't consider it to be canon either considering it wasn't adapted from the manga.


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 27, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Has it been confirmed that a Saiyan always sprinkles when he tinkles?


Bah!!! Super Boober Scooper are just Legenduuh!!


----------



## Chary (Feb 27, 2013)

Has anyone noticed a few continuity errors? Like Android 18's hair being purple, Gohan being super Saiyan in one trailer (which he can no longer do) and then in Mystic form in today's trailer? Also, Krillin and Gohan keep changing haircuts each trailer as well. Although, this is just me being overly nitpicky/nerdy on the subject.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 27, 2013)

Chary said:


> Has anyone noticed a few continuity errors? Like Android 18's hair being purple, Gohan being super Saiyan in one trailer (which he can no longer do) and then in Mystic form in today's trailer? Also, Krillin and Gohan keep changing haircuts each trailer as well. Although, this is just me being overly nitpicky/nerdy on the subject.


 
Well the movie takes place in between the Buu Saga and the time skip episode when Goku flew away with Uub so it might show a few things taking place over time, I doubt it though it's probably just them messing something up lol.

And Gohan can still go Super Saiyan but there's no point because it wouldn't do anything to power him up at all.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 27, 2013)

Chary said:


> Has anyone noticed a few continuity errors? Like Android 18's hair being purple, Gohan being super Saiyan in one trailer (which he can no longer do) and then in Mystic form in today's trailer? Also, Krillin and Gohan keep changing haircuts each trailer as well. Although, this is just me being overly nitpicky/nerdy on the subject.


It is said in the Manga that the Mystic form only lasts some hours (days?), but that it expires after that. It makes sense that he can go SSJ again after that.

Not so much sense that he's Mystic again though (maybe he gets the old Kaio-shin to do the dance again? I dunno).


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 27, 2013)

raulpica said:


> It is said in the Manga that the Mystic form only lasts some hours (days?), but that it expires after that. It makes sense that he can go SSJ again after that.


Iv'e always assumed the Mystic transformation was indefinite and that his ability to go into SSJ was just a plothole in GT? I hope they give a valid indication why his power level turned turd-worthy in GT.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 27, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Iv'e always assumed the Mystic transformation was indefinite and that his ability to go into SSJ was just a plothole in GT? I hope they give a valid indication why his power level turned turd-worthy in GT.


I've read the manga recently, and it's a whole different world. Most plotholes that existed in the Anime are simply non-existant there 

Man, the manga is SO much better  Oh, and oh gawd, GT. As soon as we all forget about that thing, our lifes will be SO much better.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 27, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I've read the manga recently, and it's a whole different world. Most plotholes that existed in the Anime are simply non-existant there
> 
> Man, the manga is SO much better  Oh, and oh gawd, GT. As soon as we all forget about that thing, our lifes will be SO much better.


Might be worth reading the manga then. GT was quite good if you disregard canon, the way it threw away strong characters like Gohan and Gotenks was quite appauling though. I still loved how they gave Vegeta his SSJ4 form, it was almost tear-jerking when he admitted Goku would forever be stronger than him.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> I still loved how they gave Vegeta his SSJ4 form, it was almost tear-jerking when he admitted Goku would forever be stronger than him.


 
It's good someone can enjoy GT while it's still canon, because it probably won't be after this movie, but that moment you're talking about is pretty much just recycled from when Vegeta finally called Goku his friend in Z.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 17, 2013)

I updated the front post with a link to some screen shots for Super Saiyan God, we can actually see what it looks like, but I'll post them here too to make it easier on you people 

http://images.saiyanisland.com/data/602/Super-Saiyan-God1.jpg


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 17, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> I updated the front post with a link to some screen shots for Super Saiyan God, we can actually see what it looks like, but I'll post them here too to make it easier on you people
> 
> http://images.saiyanisland.com/data/602/Super-Saiyan-God1.jpg


Wut.. so basically Kaioken? I was hoping for some ancient looking saiyan dude


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Wut.. so basically Kaioken? I was hoping for some ancient looking saiyan dude


 
If you look closely it's different from Kaioken. If you look at the images it's kind of mixed between the yellow from Super Saiyan and Red from Kaioken. I've also read things saying that in this form Goku is skinnier than he would be in base form, why they made it like this I have no idea.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 17, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> If you look closely it's different from Kaioken. If you look at the images it's kind of mixed between the yellow from Super Saiyan and Red from Kaioken. *I've also read things saying that in this form Goku is skinnier than he would be in base form,* why they made it like this I have no idea.


Yeah he does look like a teenager in this picture, pretty weird they made it look this way, SSJ3 looks mindblowing compared to this. there was also news that a new saga would be written due to the massive support DBZ has been receiving recently


----------



## porkiewpyne (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, it felt underwhelming for me tbh. It's not bad but was expecting more. Oh and I wonder how the SSj Goku vs Ultimate Gohan argument will turn out now.


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 18, 2013)

I actually quite like how that looks. It's like the best of SS4 and Kaioken. 
>Implying SS4 is good at all.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 19, 2013)

I would like to see just a straight up Dragon Ball movie, before everyone becomes unfavomably powerful.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Mar 27, 2013)

Latest trailer in case some of you missed it.


----------



## Chary (Mar 28, 2013)

So apparently, there's concept art, where one of the art directors wanted SSJG to be some super-muscled form, that also involved Goku wearing a cape. Toriyama didn't like the idea, and they argued over the form, until they agreed on a thin-framed, transformation, with a kaioken like aura. 

Also, Tarble is mentioned in the movie. I'm surprised to see that he was remembered as a character.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 28, 2013)

Not interested in this movie but this video is great.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 28, 2013)

There was a toy back in the US in 2001 called SS3 Ultra Goku. Basically it looked like Goku went SS3 and then used K'O Attack times insert-number-here. Anyways it was similar to how he looks in the other page.


----------

